# WI/IL Border Herf II



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Well fellas... I'm having herf withdrawals over here. How bout we start planning border herf II before I ship out to school. We could do another brewer game or throw some other ideas around....Tom, I know your game lol, but no going to clubs for you this time so you don't get photoshopped 100 times again.

Lets hear some Ideas!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'd be up for another Brewer's game, or whatever you Wisc. Apes find appealing. Just looking forward to herfing with you again.  

My advice for you is "Get a fake ID"!  Did you see the girls? Photoshop away, my game plan ain't changin'! :r


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I was working up a plan since Freddy's comin to town 6/28-7/1. Brewers are outta town that week so I was thinking a beach herf around noon Saturday, somewhere on Lincoln Memorial Parkway in Milwaukee (Bradford Beach?).

We could each bring a dish to pass so no big production unless someone is willing, just like munchies. Who's in?

EDIT: another thought we kicked around was Lake Geneva, a little closer for the IL crowd, but don't know where we'd go.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

How about summer fest?????


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

mr.c said:


> How about summer fest?????


Now THAT would ROCK!

Music, beer, cigars, beer, food, beer, cigars, beer :mn

Might be hard to tear away for Rock Star's gig tho 

I'm in!


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea, Im game for the milwaukee or lake geneva gig, as long as we get to go back to freddies hang out  


I like the idea of making it a cook out like the brewers herf ,Ill pack the brats burgers and buns this time but the boys will have to make that yummy sauer kraut for them :dr hows that sound ?

The summer fest gig would also be a great idea , Any would be great as long as we get to go see freddies hang out


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I wish I could herf w/ freddy again but I'll be registering for college and then up north from 6/28 until prolly 7/3. I'm good from 7/16 til 8/10


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm in for both!!


----------

